# Aldis 2 Month Old Colt



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's a cutie!! Such a big boy too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a biiiig boy, my goodness! Name?

That's a really cute foal bridle (well.. halter bridle..) by the way


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> He's a biiiig boy, my goodness! Name?
> 
> That's a really cute foal bridle (well.. halter bridle..) by the way


It's an English Show Halter used for showing foals in-hand for suitability breeding or breed inspections. While they're not required, only a "leather halter" is required, I just think it makes him look more .. refined?

Show Halter

His name is _Coinin Dearg O'Donnell_. Coinin Dearg is Irish for red rabbit or the name of my farm, Scarlet Hare Farm. O'Donnell as his sire is Snowford O'Donnell RID, but I just call him _Aldis_.

He is a big ol' goof ball. He is bred for Dressage but I think he's going to make a tremendous eventer. His is a big ol goofy ball filled with movement and courage. I couldn't ask for a nicer boy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> It's an English Show Halter used for showing foals in-hand for suitability breeding or breed inspections. While they're not required, only a "leather halter" is required, I just think it makes him look more .. refined?
> 
> Show Halter
> 
> ...



Yes it makes him look so dapper and polished! And what a nice name! 

He's a nice baby boy, he'll be something when he's older! How will his height be when he's matured, btw?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

What a pretty face!!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous baby!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Dad is 16.1 and mom is 16.2 3/4, She is JUST under 16.3 but falls just short.

So he should be at least 16.1 but it wouldnt surprise me if he did get to 16.3.



Skyseternalangel said:


> Yes it makes him look so dapper and polished! And what a nice name!
> 
> He's a nice baby boy, he'll be something when he's older! How will his height be when he's matured, btw?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy smokes is he a BIG boy! OMG.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's definitely going to be a very nice horse!



CLaPorte432 said:


> Holy smokes is he a BIG boy! OMG.


That's what she said.. (kidding)


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

What a hunky boy! I hope we get to watch him grow up!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That's what she said.. (kidding)


No, that's what she'd like to say... :rofl:


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! He is an absolute joy.
Here are a couple more from yesterday!



















Aldis and I; I'm 5' 10".









His rain gutter butt from behind.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh boy he is a handsome GROWING boy! I think you are right he is going to be big! 

If you ever get bored of him u are welcome to send him up here :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very handsome boy


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I was looking at a growth chart this weekend that said warmbloods and drafts have usually only about 60-74% of their growth done by the time they are 2 months old.

He is roughly 13.2 hands now, which using the low side of that figure puts him at 18 hh at full grown. I dont think he'll be anywhere near 18 hands but I do think he might top his parents at 16.3-17 hh.

My farrier was out Fridayand she hasn't seen him in 8 week, and said that if she didn't know his breed or parents she would have sworn he was a yearling QH. 

**** yo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow he is a handsome fella!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

What a lovely looking boy, is he part draught? He's certainly got a large 'noggin' on him!! 
As for growth rates - also bare in mind that they all grow at different rates. If I used that formula for my hano youngster, he would be set to finish at 17.2hh, which as a maiden by out of a 16.1hh TB mare and a 16.3hh hano sire that tends to throw fairly small to smaller mares, is just not going to happen


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Handsome boy! Love the markings on his face. Please keep us updated on his growth.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

He is half Irish draught (Sire: Snowford O'Donnell RID) and half Swedish Warmblood (Traditional/Heavier European style, my mare Julep) 

I know he's not going to be 18 hh  but yes he's going to still be big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

If you are disappointed that he will not be 18h, I will be very happy to take him off your hands. 

Looked at the pictures again, and I like him even more!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

No no! Not disappointed at all, I was making fun of the outrageous math more than anything. He's mine! All mine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

